# [abiword] les mains dans le cambouis ?

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Je tente d'emerger abiword. Mais j'obtiens un message d'erreur.

```

      -L/var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/work/abiword-2.6.8/src/wp/main/unix -labiword-2.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libjpeg.so.7, needed by /usr/lib/libwv.so, may conflict with libjpeg.so.8

/usr/lib/libgoffice-0.so: undefined reference to `gsf_input_gnomevfs_new'

/usr/lib/libgoffice-0.so: undefined reference to `gsf_output_gnomevfs_new'

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make[4]: *** [abiword-dynamic] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

../../../../src/wp/impexp/libImpExp.a(ie_exp_RTF_listenerWriteDoc.o): In function `s_RTF_ListenerWriteDoc::_newRow()':

ie_exp_RTF_listenerWriteDoc.cpp:(.text+0x4353): warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libjpeg.so.7, needed by /usr/lib/libwv.so, may conflict with libjpeg.so.8

[color=red]/usr/lib/libgoffice-0.so: undefined reference to `gsf_input_gnomevfs_new'

/usr/lib/libgoffice-0.so: undefined reference to `gsf_output_gnomevfs_new'

[/color]collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make[4]: *** [abiword] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/work/abiword-2.6.8/src/wp/main/unix »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/work/abiword-2.6.8/src/wp/main »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/work/abiword-2.6.8/src/wp »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/work/abiword-2.6.8/src »

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

 * ERROR: app-office/abiword-2.6.8 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3339:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2627:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/abiword-2.6.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/abiword-2.6.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/abiword-2.6.8/work/abiword-2.6.8'

```

J'ai mis en rouge les lignes qui me paraissent suspectes.

Cela veut dire quoi ? Que l'ebuild est foireux ? Dans ce cas comment supprimer celui en cache pour le re-télécharger ?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, un problème avec jpeg.

N'y avait-il pas eu des messages lors de la mise à jour de jpeg ? genre "faire un revdep-rebuild" ?

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord merci de me répondre   :Smile: 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> N'y avait-il pas eu des messages lors de la mise à jour de jpeg ? genre "faire un revdep-rebuild" ?

 

Pourtant je fait systématiquement un revdep-rebuild à chaque mise à jour.

Mais je vais regarder dans /usr/lib ce soir afin de voir ce qu'il y a dedans au cas ou je vois un truc bizarre.

Il y a un moyen de voir quel prog utilise libjpeg ?

Peut être un 

```
emerge -C libjpeg
```

 pour nettoyer puis 

```
emerge libjpeg
```

 ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pour les dépendances, évite "emerge trucmuche", car ton "world" deviendra à terme ingérable.

Lance plutôt "emerge -DuN world" qui complétera ce qui est nécessaire, ou "emerge --oneshot trucmuche".

Et solutions là:

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

>  Here.
> 
> and
> 
>  Here.

 

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour les dépendances, évite "emerge trucmuche", car ton "world" deviendra à terme ingérable.
> 
> Lance plutôt "emerge -DuN world" qui complétera ce qui est nécessaire, ou "emerge --oneshot trucmuche". 

 

J'utilise effectivement cette façon (emerge -DuN world) lors de mes mises à jour.

Merci pour la mise en garde   :Smile: 

Merci pour les liens que je vais tenter de décrypter avec mon anglais limité.

----------

